# $99 iPhone at Walmart?



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

If this is actually happening at all I wonder if it will be in Canada:

Apple, Walmart to do $99 4GB iPhone? - Engadget


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I think its a great idea...even 4 gigs is plenty for a lot of people...and it gets people into the Apple family.


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

D**N. 

I just bought an iPod Touch 16 gig.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Why be upset at buying an iPod touch? The cost of the phone is trivial compared to the long term cost of the device so cutting the price from $199 to $99 helps get people in the door but really unless there's a cheap plan to go with it you're still going to be paying $65 a month to Fido/Rogers.


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

Andrew Pratt said:


> I think its a great idea...even 4 gigs is plenty for a lot of people...and it gets people into the Apple family.


Actually, it's not the price of the iPhone that I don't like, it's their prices. It costs atleast $60/month.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

will it ever happen in canada though? and should I care?


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

> will it ever happen in canada though? and should I care?


It might happen...but as was discussed above the real question is can you deal with the $65 a month phone plan to go with it?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

You don't have to have a data plan. If my kids could replace their existing phones with iPhones it would be great. Calendar access alone would be worth the small premium over the phones they have now. 

In the end, the sign-up requirements will determine the value of a cheaper iPhone. If the phone is cheap, will you pay for it in the end by being locked into a specific plan? Can that plan be changed? We'll have to wait and see how this rolls out before we can fully assess.


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

Andrew Pratt said:


> It might happen...but as was discussed above the real question is can you deal with the $65 a month phone plan to go with it?


Exactly what I was trying to say. 

It's like buying a computer but not having internet subscription (nowadays that is). Or like having to paper to write on but without a writing utensil (although if you were desperate, you could use your fingernails).


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

FlaminWiz said:


> Exactly what I was trying to say.
> 
> It's like buying a computer but not having internet subscription (nowadays that is). Or like having to paper to write on but without a writing utensil (although if you were desperate, you could use your fingernails).


The iPhone without data is actually it is more like walking around with a PDA that is also a phone.

The idea of Internet access at all times is very new. I guess the blackberry was the first but the iPhone was the first to take full advantage of true Internet connectivity. 

So unless you are use to it, such as on a laptop with those cell-Internet connections, you aren't going to really be that aware except for the occassional time you are bored or when you urgently need the Internet. For some who just have limited cell abilities this will be a huge jump, and will likely be in an area with WLAN, and are also probably combining their current PDA and phone. So not having the data is not that important, for now.


----------



## mycroft (Apr 4, 2005)

> It's like buying a computer but not having internet subscription


No, it's not! You don't NEED a data plan. WiFi is perfectly adequate and you can save $45 per month. See this thread: 

What Rogers don't want to tell you: iPhone 3G $250 + three-year $15/month contract


----------

